

Show HN: PhotoKlash – Apples to Apples meets SnapChat in my new app - jzworkman
http://play.photoklash.com

======
easytiger
Actually an interesting idea. It's so hard to come up with an online service
these days that would wrangle user engagement so well done for trying.

Perhaps on the website give some examples of this (can't see in the
slideshow). If you have some examples of it working then it might give more
impetus to download it.

~~~
jzworkman
Thanks for the feedback. We tried to keep the slideshow more focused as a
tutorial of sorts. But adding the user side of why you should play and what
benefit you get is a good idea.

------
jzworkman
Hey everyone, I am the lead dev for this app. Let me know any feedback or if
you have any comments.

